# UDM vs BMW E90 M Sport Estate........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..............:wave:

Hope that we are all enjoying the weather at the moment and working our way towards finishing work for the year? Safe to say that the weather is certainly making any detailing work tough going and I truely feel for all those Pros out there working hard during these months............:thumb:

Anyway, I had a few days holiday left over from work and with the Xmas Shopping under control I decided it was time to re-pay one of my close work colleagues with a 'spruce' up of his BMW.

For those of you that are regular readers, I have the use of a unit when required and the two owners of this place have certainly helped me out over the year so it was time to re-pay the favour so I agreed to complete a morning's work on Paul's BMW E90 M Sport Estate..........:car:

Now with the cold snap conditions and the dirty roads I was greeted by the car looking as follows at around 9AM:









































































Oh and as you can see pretty chilly:










*The Detail Process*

Now this is only set to be a 'quick' morning detail as I had been in contact with a fellow 'Detailing' enthusiast and organised to have a play on a Mitsubishi Shogun in the afternoon / evening, so I agreed to do as much as I could before 1pm............:detailer:

First up was to attend to the wheels on the BMW and I always prefer to take them off the car normally but as the temperature was still below freezing I wasn't confident in jacking the car up outside in those conditions so I proceeded to do what I could with the wheels on the car.

I resorted to using Megs Wheel Brightner, EZ Wheel Brush and a Detailer Brush:










Rinsing first:










Then some Megs Wheel Brightner was applied:










This was then aggitates with the EZ Wheel Brush:










Smaller areas were attended to with a Detailer Brush:










Then for some of the stuborn areas I got my Vikan Hard Wheel Brush out:










Each wheel was then rinsed...........:thumb:

The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










The car was first rinsed:










I then snow foamed the car:










Then washed using the 2BM, Wash Bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This process was then repeated on all the remaining panels and after another rinse down the car looked as follows:










Now as you can see above the concrete area was looking like an ice rink so I decided to get the car inside ASAP to continue on with the detail............:car:

I then applied some Megs Last Touch all over the car:










Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then turned my attention to the exhaust and with the aid of some wire wool, Autosol and a microfibre cloth managed to achieve the following:










As the weather is throwing all sorts at the paintwork at the moment I decided to revert back to some Collinite 476s via an Applicator Pad:










This was swiftly followed by some Zaino Z8:










The tyres were dressed with some Zaino Z16 via an Applicator Pad:










I then cleaned all the glass, inside and out with some Megs Glass Cleaner and some Glass Cleaning Cloths:










Next up Henry helped me to Vac all the interior and with the aid of a Microfibre Dusting Mitt and the Megs Slide Lock Brush I cleaned all the interior of the car:










Ran out of CG New Car Smell so onto some CG Apple Scent:










*The Results*

*Inside*































































































































*Outside*

(No chance of any sun..............)









































































Managed to complete the car at 1pm, so bang on schedule just before the Shogun arrived at 2pm. Shogun detail to follow on and hope that you can see some depth in the paintwork on the pictures, certainly felt a lot smoother to the touch..........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always............


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice detail...!!!! really like wagons at the minute... love the finish on all the new BM's exhausts too!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Stunning results there :thumb: thought them wheels were meant to be anthracite til you rinsed them :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Simon, good to see your still liking the gloves :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice looking work there - Wheel Brightener was quite an aggressive choice, wheels must have been truly baked with the brake dust! Looking good in the afters  How do you find the solvents in Z8 affect the Collinite wax if applied very soon afterwards?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job for such little time, really well done as it was a bit of a minger beforehand.

Hope you enjoyed your Shogun play.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Simon

:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

...and where's the UDM in all this? :lol:

Nice work for a quickie. I bet a paint-cleaner before the wax would have made a good difference on such a light colour.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice work Simon, as usual :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:

As Dave said, How did you find Z8 on top of a wax?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

toni said:


> ...and where's the UDM in all this? :lol:


Maybe it's his new nickname :lol:

Great work as always though :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking good in the afters fella

Nice easy shape to work on, especially when working within time constraints.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice results mate good morn's work there


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Good job Simon, considering the conditions! Had you worked on the car before as its come up really well for a silver without any clay or cleansers etc. Either that or its the glassy look of 476?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Fantastic work Si, The silver looks awesome lad.

Have a good crimbo lad.............:thumb::thumb:

H


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cracking job there.. Paint came up lovely


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice mornings work.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Nice job, it looks really well


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good work there...

Silver has came up very nice...

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

StuaR32t said:


> Nice detail...!!!! really like wagons at the minute... love the finish on all the new BM's exhausts too!!!


Yeah I am liking the Estates at the moment as well, think this one has some nice clean lines and it was a nice motor to move around, classic BMW build quality...........oh and your spot on with the exhaust, it's like a 'matt' finish..........:thumb:



alan_mcc said:


> Stunning results there :thumb: thought them wheels were meant to be anthracite til you rinsed them :lol:


Your not the only one mate, had I not seen the car when he bought it I would have thought the same thing, safe to say it doesn't get cleaned much...........:doublesho



-Kev- said:


> nice work Simon, good to see your still liking the gloves :thumb:


Gloves are great Kev and Jules is a big fan, some pics of her in said gloves to come over the Xmas Period.......



Dave KG said:


> Nice looking work there - Wheel Brightener was quite an aggressive choice, wheels must have been truly baked with the brake dust! Looking good in the afters  How do you find the solvents in Z8 affect the Collinite wax if applied very soon afterwards?


To be honest Dave Wheel Brightner only got around 80% of the muck off the wheels, I had to use AS Tardis in some areas but the wheels may look good in the afters but for me I would have preferred to have spent more time on them and get them off the car...........:thumb:

I will be honest and say that I know people have their opinions on Z8 on top of waxes but I have to say it performed well, I think a lot of the final gloss comes from the Z8 and even with just Collinite underneath it I was pleased with the results......



ALANSHR said:


> Lovely job for such little time, really well done as it was a bit of a minger beforehand.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your Shogun play.


Will start to write up the Shogun shortly now mate.........:thumb:



toni said:


> ...and where's the UDM in all this? :lol:
> 
> Nice work for a quickie. I bet a paint-cleaner before the wax would have made a good difference on such a light colour.


Er, whoops, got carried away in the title there, no UDM usage..........

Your spot on mate, would have liked to have laid down some Z-AIO after a clay but just didn't have the time, the wheels took me too long to be honest.......



Showshine said:


> Nice work :thumb:
> 
> As Dave said, How did you find Z8 on top of a wax?


As stated above, IMHO I think the results speak for themselves, Z8 is a great product, I had no streaking of any problems laying it ontop of Collinite and I am hoping that the durability won't have been effected...........



Rich H said:


> Maybe it's his new nickname :lol:
> 
> Great work as always though :thumb:


Not a bad idea Rich but I believe Santa has bought me a Rotary this year........:lol:



Chris_VRS said:


> Looking good in the afters fella
> 
> Nice easy shape to work on, especially when working within time constraints.


Thanks Chris and the smooth lines help loads, not like VAG models with the bump strips all over the place...........



ryand said:


> Good job Simon, considering the conditions! Had you worked on the car before as its come up really well for a silver without any clay or cleansers etc. Either that or its the glassy look of 476?


No mate, Paul had wanted me to work on it for a while now but I just didn't get an opening until now, he doesn't get it washed much and the paintwork to be honest needed t be clayed but I just didn't have the time, I think I will re-visit the car before he changes it for an M5.........:driver:



HC1001 said:


> Fantastic work Si, The silver looks awesome lad.
> 
> Have a good crimbo lad.............:thumb::thumb:
> 
> H


Thanks Howard and have a good crimbo yourself...........:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work bud like that a lot where did u get them gloves from??

oh by the way when u said this



> Gloves are great Kev and Jules is a big fan, some pics of her in said gloves to come over the Xmas Period.......


what do u mean :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

tom_k said:


> very nice work bud like that a lot where did u get them gloves from??


Have a word with Kev and drop him a PM as I sourced them from him............:thumb:

Don't get carried away Tom, she is also wearing some other items as well as the gloves.............:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

your not detailig on Xmas day surely? :lol:
(or is jules' going to wear the gloves for stuffing the turkey)


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> your not detailig on Xmas day surely? :lol:
> (or is jules' going to wear the gloves for stuffing the turkey)


Jules would kill me if I was.............:lol:

I will be incharge of the stuffing...........of the turkey so may well break out the gloves for that................:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:lol: :lol: lookforward to the next right up will do pm kev


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Once again fella, very nice work on a very nice car.

Stunning results.


----------

